# Competitive Edge Labs, LLC Issues a Recall of M-DROL



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Competitive Edge Labs, LLC Issues a Recall of M-DROL by Anthony Roberts Competitive Edge Labs is another company making a futile attempt to hold on to the prohormone era, instead of joining the rest of the industry, who have moved on. At the moment they???ve only got 2 products on their website, one is called [...]

*Read More...*


----------

